# Trying to SBF 621, keeps stalling and failing near the end.



## milkohol (Jun 19, 2012)

Seems to always get stuck at "Loading RAM Downloader for Bootloader", can't get out of bootloader, just Code Corrupt afterward.

Running Win7 x64, RSD Lite 5.7 and the latest 64 bit drivers. I've redownloaded the file a few times now, I'm setting up a bootable linux usb stick now to try that. I've successfully SBF'ed many times before, never ran into something like this. Googled up and down, and it's not a unique problem but haven't found a solution that's worked for me yet. If I don't get this working I'll have to keep using my old BB Curve until my S3 arrives and that's just an ugly situation. Taking any and all suggestions


----------



## milkohol (Jun 19, 2012)

Linux stick with the newest sbf_flash did the trick. Weird that RSD would up quit working like that but working phone is working phone.


----------

